
How many frames per second can the human eye really see? - frostmatthew
http://www.pcgamer.com/how-many-frames-per-second-can-the-human-eye-really-see/
======
truncheon
I've noticed that on monitors at 120hz and 240hz, full motion video starts to
look strange. Not just high resolution animated graphics renderings, but also
legacy recordings of live action pre-dating HD standards.

Old NTSC and PAL recordings, and even Black and White TV shows like I Love
Lucy or Leave It To Beaver, take on this interpolated, ultra-modern slick
feeling of remastered image post-processing.

I can't tell what's going on, but I see it when I view certain monitors, at
friends houses, in department stores and at some fast food restaurants that
provide a TV in the dining room.

Re-runs of TV shows that I've watched hundreds of times on CRTs and first
generation flat-screen monitors, have a certain quality and leave a
distinctive impression, that a subset of recent monitors augment, contaminate
and tamper with.

I can't tell what's going but I know it when I see it. I suspect that there
may be some software inbetween the transcoder circuit and the final
illuminated raster that attempts to reduce flicker, and provides virtual
frames automatically tweened when low frame counts are encountered.

Few people agree with me, or notice a difference, but it's there, man.

It's there.

~~~
rangibaby
It's the "soap opera" effect caused by interpolation and it is another anti-
feature in TVs these days. Bluerghh

~~~
truncheon
Oh thank god other people can see this.

Sometimes I feel like I'm noticing fnords.

~~~
dogma1138
No and you can simply turn off.

Soap operas were filmed on usually on cheaper cameras that were designed for
live capture like studio camera which operate at a higher frame rate.

All TVs these days have some sort of "smooth motion" mode it used to be for
sports but now it's tacked on everything and makes things annoying.

A 240hz or w/e screen doesn't do anything to video a player with motion
interpolation does.

Basically we're used to much slower motion in films when you get full 30 or
even 60fps video it looks weird but you get used to it.

Soon most things will come at 60fps and old video will start looking weird.

~~~
rangibaby
Film's subjective fps is actually higher than 24 fps because of motion blur.

------
CyberDildonics
Eyes don't see in frames per second, they see in light intensity over time.
That is why you can see lighting strike and why the image persists in your
vision for a few seconds after.

~~~
oculusthrift
the question is not what fps does the human eye see at (nonsensical question).
but, "At what threshold does the human eye no longer notice an increase in
frame rate"

~~~
BugsJustFindMe
That question also doesn't make sense in any realistic scenarios, because it's
entirely dependent on how much motion is involved and whether you're rendering
simulated motion blur. Significant inter-frame difference is what you notice.

